# Down to the wire...Turkey for Thanksgiving.



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well I got the itch to go turkey hunting before the season is over so I bought my license and tag the other day. I've been spending hours in the blind in locations I had seen turkeys before previous times deer hunting, but no luck so far. I'm hoping with this snow tomorrow I will be able to track them and really find out their pattern this time of the season to be able to ambush one before the season is over with on the 26th. Anyone else still trying to bag a Thanksgiving day turkey?


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I could have yesterday, but I didn't buy a fall tag. It really sucks when you have to sit there and just watch thirty five birds running around and beating up on each other. Mostly the hens with this years young were the ones fighting with each other. The five toms just strutted back and forth through the group.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I bought a tag but I've only been out once, I Can't Stop Fishing ! I've never killed one on Thanksgiving day but sat with my 9 year old nephew once on turkey day, He killed a big gobbler his, first turkey.
I may give it a go Thursday also, getting one on Thanksgiving would be fun.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------

